

Superfreakonomics: Superplug for Intellectual Ventures - signa11
http://rusty.ozlabs.org/?p=110

======
noonespecial
The one at the back of Superfreakonomics is weird. I thought that suddenly I
was reading a different book. It honestly doesn't feel like the same authors.

Could it be a kind of ad? Can you approach a powerful publisher and _buy_
yourself a chapter in a book that is likely to be a best seller?

~~~
paulgb
Did anyone else find all of Superfreakonomics to be a big let-down after
Freakonomics?

------
mmaro
They have succeeded in securing "superplugs" before; see
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=181392>

------
jlcgull
The day is not far that Patent Troll Inc.s and their brethren will be thrown
under the democracy bus. It is a matter of when, not if.

And it won't need a revolution, just enough in-fighting, a bit more alienation
of the masses; which will be reaching critical mass soon enough given the
number of entrepreneurs and small businesses paying licensing fees a.k.a.
"Troll Tax" to these IP warehouses (whorehouses?).

I eagerly wait for the day this blows up in IV and friend's faces.

